# Crypts and more in Malaysia



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

A few of us made a trip to Johor and Pahang states in Malaysia this week for a survey of freshwater and peat swamp habitats. Plants found include Cryptocoryne cordata, C. nurii and Utricularia sp. Full report here:

http://budak.blogs.com/the_annotated_budak/2006/06/mersing_with_mi.html


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hate you Budak!!!  

Best Regards


----------

